# How reasonable of a goal is this?



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

I have an '04 GTO. 6 speed.

Only mods I have are Kooks long tubes and catless mids and a CAI.

I want to know what it would take to get 400rwhp out of my goat.

Tax return is coming up, and I want some suggestions.

This car is my DD.

New heads or port and polish stock, if new, what heads? I want you to tell me exactly which heads to get.

Intake manifold? Which one?

Cam? Which one?

Pushrods/rockers/etc?

Looking to spend no more than $3,000, I don't think it's unreasonable at all seeing how these are rated at 350 (I know that's flywheel.)

I just want someone to tell me exactly what I need to reach my goal.

Thanks for any help and suggestions.


----------



## Ironmn715 (Nov 30, 2012)

I think you could port polish the stocker on your 04(LS6 intake) couple that with an 80MM BBK TB. Some 243 heads or reworked 241s from Advanced Inductions, Headers(the consensus is longtubes but I like the idea of shorties) mid pipes, 42Lbs injectors, .612/.600 228/232 111 lsa cam, UD pulley and a nice OTR CAI like the one from West Coast speed and a tune at the end. All said an done I would bet you would be putting down 450WHP maybe a bit more.

If you go with AI to do your head work talk to them about a matching cam and go with what they recomend.

'Moe


----------



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

Got links for injectors and cam?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Your not hitting 400rwhp with a $3000 budget. You have enough money to do a cam, tune, and a stronger clutch.


----------



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

No way do a cam and clutch cost $3000. I can put anything in myself. I've never had a tune, but that can't cost that much $$$.


----------



## Ironmn715 (Nov 30, 2012)

A good dyno tune is in the $600 area. The cam is about $350+/- Heads are going to run you at least $1100 unless you are going to supply either your 241s or 243s to be worked and then you are in the whole for$8-900. Injectors are about $500 +/-. The BBK 80mm TB is about $280. SLP UD pulley is about $200. You could get a FAST 102 and an even larger TB in the $1200 range. Truth be told you could spend $3,000 on heads and a cam if you really went all out on the valves and rockers.

With you doing ALL of the install work and having it tunes you are close to $4,000 if you did ALL of this.
I would start with heads and a cam if you already have headers and catless mids. Heads, cam and a tune maybe the larger TB and I would be you will be close to 370 at the wheels.
My guess with your current setup and a good tune you are in the 320WHP neighborhood. Heads and cam could easily add 50WHP to your setup.

'Moe


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Metallifan said:


> No way do a cam and clutch cost $3000. I can put anything in myself. I've never had a tune, but that can't cost that much $$$.


$750 +-: cam, springs, retainers, clips, seals, pushrods
$120+-: cam install goodies(gaskets, bot, new timing chain while you are there) *I'd do a UP pully while you are there also and thats a little more $
--------
$870
$500+- : tuning
--------
$1370
$500 : used 243 heads 
--------
$1870

You have $1130 to do an upgraded clutch, fly, slave, SS lines, and I think you would be crazy not to install a remove bleeder and better shifter while you are there.

I think you will go over budget.


----------



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you for all your help and how you layed out the prices for me. Been looking for someone to do that for me.  I've got a cam, springs, etc, clutch, (already have a shifter) picked out, looks like I'll be just over my goal with used heads and a tune. Looks like about $3,500. Found a local dyno shop that does a lot of LS work. Just a couple more months of saving and I'll be ordering everything up, laying it out on my workbench, and getting to it!


----------



## 04black (Apr 2, 2011)

jpalamar said:


> $750 +-: cam, springs, retainers, clips, seals, pushrods
> $120+-: cam install goodies(gaskets, bot, new timing chain while you are there) *I'd do a UP pully while you are there also and thats a little more $
> --------
> $870
> ...


I think you are getting the shaft on the tuning cost. My tuner is doing mine for $250. And you're looking at closer to $950 before the tune, with the timing set, and gaskets


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

This will do it-


----------



## OMG_WTF_Bernard (Mar 16, 2013)

upgrading everything on these cars is expensive. you gotta pay to play. the best thing is to do everything at once that way you dont have to keep breaking it down over and over. and if best try to get most of the stuff used...


----------

